# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Sığıntı damat!

## atoybil

Sığıntı damat! ................Aslan Blut


Avrupa Birliği ile başlayan yeni sürecin ne olduğunu, Tayyip Erdoğan''ı yetiştirenlerden biri olan Recai Kutan hatırlattı: 
"Batılılaşma sevdası, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu''nu 10 yıl gibi kısa bir zamanda yok etti. AKP hükümeti, azimle yürüttüğü ve neticede her türlü baskıya boyun eğerek taviz üstüne taviz verdiği bu yolda, ülkemizi benzer bir uçuruma götürmektedir.'''' 

*** 

Yeni süreç, Avrupa Birliği''nin Türkiye''yi denetleme sürecidir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti, Avrupa''nın sadece her kararını değil, sadece her tavsiyesini değil, aynı zamanda üyelerin açıklamalarını bile emir telakki edeceğini kabul etmiş durumdadır.
Süreçle paralel olarak, İstanbul Teknik üniversitesi''nde dün bir toplantı vardı. Dünya Bankası Türkiye Direktörü Andrew Vorkink, ''''Dünya Bankası Global Gelişim Ağı olarak Türkiye''deki sektörlerin AB''ye uyumunu sağlamak için çalışıyoruz'''' dedi.
Bu ifadeler, Dünya Bankası ile Avrupa Birliği''nin aynı gizli merkezden yönlendirildiğini somut olarak ortaya koyan bir delildir. Yani Avrupa ülkeleri bile tam olarak nereye gittiklerini bilmiyor ki, Türkiye AB ile müzakere başlatmış olmakla nereye varacağını bilsin? 

*** 

Yeni sürecin, Türkiye''yi çökerteceğini gösteren bir madde var. Biliyorsunuz müzakere çerçeve taslağındaki 9''uncu maddeyi, basında sadece biz gündeme getirmiştik. şimdi o madde, 11''inci madde oldu. Aynen şöyle:
''''Sonuç olarak ortaya çıkan ve bir üye devlet olarak Türkiye''nin uymak zorunda olacağı haklar ve yükümlülükler, Türkiye ile topluluklar arasındaki tüm mevcut ikili anlaşmaların ve Türkiye tarafından akdedilen, üyelik yükümlülükleriyle uyumlu olmayan tüm diğer uluslararası anlaşmaların sona ereceği anlamına gelmektedir.''''
Bu antlaşmalar arasında Lozan''dan başlamak üzere, Türkiye''nin bütün uluslar arası antlaşmaları var!
Sadece bu madde bile Türkiye''nin bağımsızlığını kendi isteği ile kağıt üzerinde AB''ye devrettiğinin resmidir! Gerisini tartışmanın anlamı yok! 

*** 

Fransa Devlet Başkanı Jacques Chirac, bu imzayı yeterli bulmuyor ve Türkiye''nin AB''ye üyelik şartlarını yerine getirebilmesi için büyük bir ''''kültürel devrim"e'' ihtiyaç duyacağını söylüyor.
Tayyip Erdoğan ise kendini şöyle savunuyor:
"AB sürecinde milli menfaatlerimize halel getirildiği iddiası, boş iddiadan ve siyasi karalamadan öte bir anlam ifade etmez. Ben neyi anlamakta zorlanıyorum biliyor musunuz? Daha önce AB müktesebatına ve Ulusal Programa imza koyanların, bugün bu yolculuğu veya bu programı veya bu müktesebatı altında imzaları olduğu halde inkar etmelerini anlamakta zorlanıyorum. Bu onurlu bir duruş değildir. Altında imzan var. Oraya kimliğini koymuşsun, kişiliğini koymuşsun, imzanı atmışsın, bunlar AB müktesebatının altında var. Ulusal Program''ın altında var. Bunların hepsi bizim arşivlerimizde var. Ama şimdi kalkıyorsun, bunu inkar ediyorsun. Bu kendini inkardır."
Hani, "Yiğidi öldür, hakkını inkar etme derler" ya, Erdoğan''ın konuşmasının bu bölümündeki birinci cümlesi hariç diğer ifadeleri doğrudur! Dolayısıyla, MHP''nin son mitinginde milli bir duruş ortaya konulmuş olması, geçmişte yapılan hataları, atılan imzaları ortadan kaldırmıyor. Bütün milliyetçiler bu durumu iyi değerlendirmelidir! 

*** 

Dünya basınında ise en doğru değerlendirmeyi, üin Uluslararası Radyosu yaptı: ''''Türkiye''nin bir ayağının artık AB''ye girdiğini söylemek için henüz erken. üncelikle Türkiye''nin üyelik müzakerelerinin başlatılması, Türkiye''nin AB''ye tam üye olma şansını fiilen artırmadı. AB tarafı, Türkiye ile yapılacak müzakerelerin; Türkiye''nin AB''ye mutlaka tam üye olmasıyla sonuçlanmayabileceğini, AB tarafından kabul edilemez görülen bir gelişme yaşanması durumunda müzakerelerin her an durdurulabileceğini defalarca vurgulamıştı. Bu sebeple müzakere sürecinde Türkiye''nin, AB''nin siyaset, ekonomi, hukuk yönetim ve insan hakları gibi bütün alanlarda ortaya koyduğu kriterleri yerine getirip getiremeyeceği, birçok belirsizlikle dolu.'''' 

*** 

İngiltere''nin Independent gazetesi de gerçeği şöyle açıkladı: ''''ABD''nin ve AB''nin en son ihtiyacı olan şey; kızgın ve arkasını dönüp gitmeye hazır bir Türkiye''dir.''''
Alman, Der Tagesspiegel gazetesi ise "Lüksemburg''da yaşananlar işlerin kötüye sardığı bir nişan törenine benziyor. Avrupa Birliği nişanın arefesinde ''Acaba arkadaş olarak kalmak daha mı iyiydi'' diye düşünen gelin gibi davrandı. Abdullah Gül''e de törene gidip gitmeyeceğine karar veremeyen ve sonunda duyguları incinmiş bir damat rolü düştü" diye yazdı. 
Almanca''da "içgüveyinden hallıca" diye bir deyim yok ama gazete, bu sığıntı damat durumunu "incinmiş damat" diye ifade ediyor!

----------

